# International 2 disc plow



## Matt Ayers (Jan 9, 2021)

So I have an oddball implement I think. It's a 3 point hitch IH model 151/200 2 disc plow. I've never been able to find but 1 picture of this anywhere in this configuration, and that was from an old manual on somebody's ebay store.

Best I can tell they were made in 1 point and 2 point models in pretty good numbers. But I figure they probably didn't make many in 3 point since that's what the competitor's tractors used. Anybody have any insight?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not much insight from me, but it seems the frame work for the three point configuration utilizes the studs on the original one point. Could it be a homemade configuration?


----------



## Matt Ayers (Jan 9, 2021)

I thought the same thing, but found a picture of one. Only picture I've ever seen, it's the same as the one I have except mine has the front depth wheel.


----------

